# Chat night



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

8pm CST
9pm EST
6pm PST

Be there or know dang well we are going to talk bad about you....



Coach :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Be there or be square......lol


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bump, almost time...... :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ok, I can't seem to get into the chatroom...anyone else having problems as well???


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Don't forget the chat tonight fellas...... :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i'm too late again.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Late*

Late.. You was bouncing to fast Ed and passed the door last night did'nt you.  
Wait..I did'nt make it either..
Thats right..I was chasin Ed tryin to slow him down.. :roll: :lol: 
Maybe next time..


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess I'm late too.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I guess I'm late too.



Thats Ok, if you and Ed had of made it we would have had no one to talk about LOL...



Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hanging out for a bit. C'mon in!


----------

